
Study at ETH and become a real Master - swyea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOVaGxfJVUA
======
Annatar
Eidgenossische Technische Hochschule Zürich, one of the top ten computer
science universities in the world, home of Pascal, Modula and Oberon
programming languages and a major research powerhouse. Always makes me smile
when someone re-discovers this often unfairly overlooked gem of an
institution.

